# Destination Charge on X5 for performance delivery



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

Just curious if one does a performance delivery and picks the car in SC does one still has to pay the 875 destination charge?


----------



## nomadBMW (Nov 9, 2011)

Short answer - yes.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Also I think it's $925 now.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Yes, but look at it this way...
You get a free stay at the Marriott (incl meals)
You get to drive BMW's cars on the track at no cost to you
You get the benefit of driving instructors at no cost to you
You get a personalized introduction to your car, more than what most CA's would do.
All of that is worth something....


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

The Other Tom said:


> Yes, but look at it this way...
> You get a free stay at the Marriott (incl meals)
> You get to drive BMW's cars on the track at no cost to you
> You get the benefit of driving instructors at no cost to you
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

The destination charge is the same for everyone regardless of delivery point. If you live in Spartanburg you are helping to subsidize delivery of an X5 to someone in San Francisco. It is a BMWUSA fee, not a local dealer fee.


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, was just curious!!


----------

